# Icd9 code



## saniray (Jun 8, 2009)

Pt. taking Methotrexate for Psoriatic Arthritis needs Hepatic panel since med can cause liver damage. What ICD-9 codes would be used?


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 9, 2009)

We use V58.69 _Long term (current) use of other medications _since this is a high-risk medication.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2009)

You should use V58.83 first listed and the V58.69 second , V58.6X codes are all secondary only codes.


----------



## pamtienter (Jun 10, 2009)

We've never had a problem using only V58.69. I don't find anything saying it can't be used as primary, though I do like the V58.83 code also.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2009)

It was first written in coding clinics 3rd quarter 2003 and 4thq 2003, then in the coding guidelines if you look on the Vcode table you will see that all V58.6x codes are secondary only codes.  This happened in January 2004.  You may still be getting paid now, however payers are very likely to retro review and determine that they should not have paid and request money back.  V58.83 is allowed first-listed with a V58.6x code as secondary.


----------



## grahamki (Jun 10, 2009)

I would code the V5883 as first listed, then V5869 for long term medication use and also the 696.0 for the arthritis. Hope this helps!


----------

